# Bonnie in the vet hospital :(



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I wasn't going to mention it, but this place is sooo quiet without her and I am so worried about her. On Sunday we went hiking and she was fine. She did drink from a stream. We had a great day, although she crashed after we got back. That evening she had one Made in America rawhide chew. I think she may have stolen Echo's chew, too, but I have no proof (she does that on occasion- she's the boss). She also gnawed on a cow hoof. She seemed fine, but did go into her crate to sleep a little earlier than usual. I thought the hike had worn her out. 

The next day, yesterday, she wouldn't eat her breakfast. This is very unlike her. I went to work and told my Mom to keep an eye on her. When I got home at 8pm, my Mom flew out of her room to tell me Bonnie had pooped black watery poop on the carpet and wouldn't eat her dinner. She had been sleeping all day. Bonnie never poops on the carpet! Never! I played with the idea of rushing her to the emergency vet. Digested blood is black, but I did not see it. It was all cleaned up with the carpet cleaner (my husband did that) by the time i got home. I asked why she didn't call me at work and she said she thought it could wait until I got home. I asked my husband why he hadn't done anything since he gets home early. He said she seemed 'okay'.

I felt around her tummy- it was soft, no gas feeling. She cuddled and laid her head on me. It was just one poop. I was worried, but I didn't take her. As I cuddled with her I noticed a bunch of bird feathers stuck in her front legs. I picked them out. Hmmm...did she eat a dead bird or something?????

This morning I got up and Bonnie greeted me normally. Still, she wouldn't eat her breakfast, but she wagged her tail and pulled a toy away from Jazz. I thought she seemed less lethargic than the night before. I left for work. As I drove to work I felt uncomfortable. I realized that along with not eating, maybe she hadn't been drinking? 

I was at work about an hour getting ready to call my Mom when my Mom called me in a panic saying Bonnie had just vomited a whole bunch of blood!!!!!!!!!! And, that Bonnie seemed very weak afterwards. My Mom said she was rushing her to the vet and for me to call them and tell them she was coming. 

omg, omg. 

The vet did an xray to check for blockage or bird bones since she was bleeding. What he saw was a severe colitis along with an enflamed and possibly bleeding stomach. That could have been caused by eating a bad bird, eating a bad rawhide, drinking bad water in the stream or a bad cow hoof - any of those things. 

She is at the vet on an IV and a medication drip. Her blood work is pending until tomorrow. He called a little while ago and said she seemed better tonight and hadn't vomitted any more blood or pooped black since the middle of the day. She is spending the night (they have a tech at night there). 

I am so worried. It's like she was poisoned or something! The vet said he thought she would be okay, but that whatever it was is toxic. He will know more when the labs are back. The other two dogs are fine, though. My mom found a pile of bird feathers in the backyard. Bonnie has been known to try to catch birds, but did she eat a dead bird? I don't know. 

Sorry this is so long, but I feel better telling the story. I know she is a dog, but I love that dog. The vet said I can visit her tomorrow and if she is better maybe go home tomorrow night if there are no more signs of bleeding, but he might need to keep her one more day. 

I won't even mention the vet bill quote. I didn't care what the bill was. 

 Poor Bonnie. I hope she sleeps okay tonight. I know I won't.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry this happened to Bonnie! That is _terrifying_! ): I hope she clears up quickly!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to Bonnie! That is _terrifying_! ): I hope she clears up quickly!


me, too. Thank you. She's never been sick before. I hope the vet can tell me what caused it. Tomorrow I am off work and will search around the yard more thoroughly.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How terrifying - I'm so glad it sounds as if she is going to be OK. Hope you have her home soon, safe and well.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Get well vibes for Beautiful Bonnie and a (((HUG))) for you!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, no! Poor girl, I hope they get it all cleared right up. I agree, it sounds like there was something nasty about something she ate; I lean toward the dead bird being the culprit, but who knows. I'm sure she'll bounce back from her ordeal just fine and be back to her mischievous self in no time. Healing thoughts your way!

--Q


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Hope Bonnie is feeling much better today! Sounds like you got her to the vet in time to avoid further complications!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So sorry, sending healing vibes. Keep us updated.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

Poor Pupper!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Awww, I feel so bad for you right now. :-( It sounds like Bonnie is in very capable hands and that, as was said before, you reacted early and avoided any more harm. I, personally, would not have necessarily known that any of the possible culprits to cause this would have been all that dangerous if my spoo ate them or got them; so I thank you for sharing this information for that purpose.

I realize, capable hands or not, if they are not your arms and hands she is in, it can be total agony.

I hope you will be posting good news for us soon and that she is back in your arms very quickly.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a frightening episode for your family! I know Bonnie can't wait to be back home with you. I look forward to hearing she is. Sending best wishes for her speedy and complete recovery. And for you to have a chance to catch your breath. Take care.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

OMG how terrible! I know all too well how one teeter totters with whether to take one to the vet until they take a turn for the worst. I hope she Is ok, and there are no permanent damages! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

get well soon bonnie! we're all rooting for your quick recovery!


----------



## ArcadiaX (Sep 17, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Bonnie is sick. Hopefully, she is well on her way to mending, and can come home with you today! Having her at home where you can watch over her and care for her will be better for both of you. It's absolutely horrible when a beloved pet gets ill; I always feel helpless because they can't tell me what's wrong. I totally know what you mean about her not being just a dog. At our home, they are loved members of the family. Your Bonnie is a lucky girl that she has such a loving Momma!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Aaaagh! Poor Bonnie. Hope you can bring her home SOON. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor baby girl! I am so sorry you have had to go through this with sweet Bonnie. Send good thoughts and will be praying that she has a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

All the best to both of u...


----------



## egodfrey (Sep 23, 2012)

I hope the vet can help you narrow down the cause so you can avoid it in the future.
Get well soon Bonnie


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

So sorry you are going through this. Hope you hear good news soon.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh no, sure hope whatever it was worked it's way through and she's on the mend. Poor little muffin


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh heavens what a terrible ordeal to happen. We are all praying and hoping Bonnie feels better really soon. Please keep us posted.
Sylvia & the Girls  ray:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thank you for the good thoughts everyone.  The vet just called. Bonnie is doing well- no more bleeding. He wants to keep her today for more IV medication. She hasn't eaten or drank since Sunday, but seems perky, he said. I don't see anything weird in the backyard except the bird feathers. The only other thing I thought of is that we have a lot of fruit trees. There are ancient dried up apricots, plums and pears in the bushes. Sometimes she will find one and throw it around? 

Jazz keeps looking around for her and staring out the front window. He's really attached to her, but reveling in the extra attention. I am sure she'll be fine after talking to the vet. I wish I could figure out what she ate that made her so sick!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Aww poor Bonnie...glad she is going to be ok! Hugs and kisses from me and the boys.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Get well soon Bonnie!!! 

Rebecca


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

There's nothing wrong about telling all of us about your girl. She's a poodle. This is a poodle forum and we are all here to hear stories about poodles and provide support!! 

I'm glad that Bonnie is doing better and is under professional care. Nickel and I are sending lots of healing vibes and poodle hugs your way. Keep us posted.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I freaked out this morning when I saw your thread! I hate that! Hoping all gets resolved & you figure out what it was. SOOOO happy Bonnie seems to be on the mend! Hugs to you & Bonnie .....you'll be in my bedtime prayers f
or sure!



p.s. apricot and many other fruit pits contain arsenic, maybe that was it?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Bonnie......healing thoughts for her.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Glad to hear that Bonnie is doing better! It is scary when you can't say what caused it to happen.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I hope that you will be able to pick her up and bring her home today. Hate the thought of sweet Bonnie being away from home when she is not feeling well. :sad: But I am so glad that she is going to be OK. All the best to you and your human/canine family.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Get well Bonnie!. I know from personal experience how disheartening it is to have your baby in the hospital.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe they will find some evidence of the culprit in the lab work? Sending Bonnie and the fam energy. She will be home soon.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Poor Bonnie. I am so glad she is doing better. I do hope the vet can figure out what the issue was otherwise every time you give her a chewie or let her out in the yard you will worry. I think the bird is the most likely culprit. I hope she comes home soon.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG you must be out of your mind. I can only imagine. I am going to send positive wishes your way.


----------



## Lepski110 (Dec 7, 2012)

So scary! I'm glad she is doing better. I think you did the right thing, waiting to take her in - one yucky stool, even if it was digested blood, isn't usually an emergency. You may never find out the cause. I once had a Scottie that had ulcerative colitis, and we never knew what triggered her exacerbations. Hope Bonnie's illness is short-lived and never repeats itself!


----------



## sillyspoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Glad Bonnie is feeling better. Sending well wishes your way.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie is home.  When they brought her out to me she leapt into my arms. The vet tech laughed. She ate voraciously for dinner. She has loads of hideous gas still, but drank and ate a couple bisquits. She pooped some runny brownish poop (not black!). 

Vet told me she ate or even just licked or drank a toxic bacteria. The final diagnosis was bacterial gastroenteritis. They could tell it was bacterial by the labs or stool or something. She is on two different antibiotics, an antinausea and a pill to coat her stomach while it heals. Vet said it should not reoccur and that she didn't have a permanent problem.

I sure wish I knew what caused it, but it could easily have been a lick of a dead bird or something from our hike. I'll probably never know. 

Jazz was a PIA when she got home and wouldn't leave her alone. Right now he is lying with his head on her leg, the big baby.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

So glad Bonnie is home and is doing better! And AWWWE, Jazz is so cute - he missed his little hunnybunny!
Sylvia & the Girls! :kiss:


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm glad she's home and doing well. I hope it doesn't happen again. I know it's frustrating to not know but hopefully she thinks twice about eating strange stuff lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

Do they poison "nuisance" birds where you live? That was my first thought when I heard Bonnie's story and symptoms..


----------



## Lepski110 (Dec 7, 2012)

outwest said:


> Bonnie is home.  When they brought her out to me she leapt into my arms. The vet tech laughed. She ate voraciously for dinner. She has loads of hideous gas still, but drank and ate a couple bisquits. She pooped some runny brownish poop (not black!).
> 
> Vet told me she ate or even just licked or drank a toxic bacteria. The final diagnosis was bacterial gastroenteritis. They could tell it was bacterial by the labs or stool or something. She is on two different antibiotics, an antinausea and a pill to coat her stomach while it heals. Vet said it should not reoccur and that she didn't have a permanent problem.
> 
> ...


So glad she's better and has diagnosis


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh NO! Poor Bonnie! Hugs to all and I'm sending licks from Murphy for Bonnie to get better.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow that is so scary! Especially not knowing what got her sick! So glad she's home.

Speaking of dogs getting sick- my twin sis is a vet tech in Colorado. Last week a dog came in for a nail trim. While he was there the techs noticed he was sluggish, gums were pale. Then he collapsed. They rushed him in to treat him, and he vomited. Some of the techs started to clean up the vomit, and after a few minutes everyone in the room started to feel nauseous, eyes burning, coughing. They called the police, thinking chemical or gas or something. They had to evacuate. Turns out, the dog unknowingly injested a pesticide before going in for the nail trim. This particular pesticide contained a chemical that when mixed with liquid ( the dog's stomach) creates a toxic gas. When the dog vomited it released the toxic gas and everyone got sick! The building was evacuated and the staff had to be taken by ambulance to hospital! They ended up convincing the police to let them back in to get everything they need to treat the dog outside on the sidewalk. Poor dog didn't make it. Sorry for the long story- it's just very scary what can happen to our babies when they get into stuff!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

roulette said:


> Do they poison "nuisance" birds where you live? That was my first thought when I heard Bonnie's story and symptoms..


Yikes. No, they don't poison nuisance birds. The red headed parrots are a terrible nuisance when they decend on the neighborhood (they are SOOOO noisy!), but they don't poison them.


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Poor baby girl and poor mama. Big hugs all around! I am so glad to hear that she is back home and doing much better. What a very, very scary couple of days. Hopefully she will be back to her normal self very soon.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm so gld she is better and safe home - and that it sounds as if it was a one-off and unlikely to recur.


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

Glad Bonnie is home! Winston is sendin poodle hugs and licks for Bonnie :smile-big:


----------



## Fbkathleen (Jan 9, 2012)

Just saw your post and I am glad it went well. I am sure it was terrifying. It can be hard to know the cause and prevent it again without knowing but dogs get into so much so it is hard to tell. I am guessing it's was a random thing and she will be fine now.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I know just how much Bonnie means to you. She is very much beloved and it must have been such a stressful, scary time for you. I am so glad that she is on the road to a full recovery.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I was so happy to read that Bonnie is ok. What a terrible scare!

I must admit, this thread prompted me to fill out a quote on the Petplan insurance site. I'm just trying to decide which level now before I pull the trigger. There are just too many bad things that can pop up out of the blue, and there's no question I'm going to do whatever it takes to make my baby well, money be damned. And with all the tests and diagnostic tools available these days, it can cost a lot!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Whew! and Whoopity-DOO! Thanking the universe for good vets!

SO glad she is on the mend and back where she belongs...Sorry you had to go through all that, all of you. 

She is a strong pup, thank heavens. I'm so glad she is better.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

This afternoon she seems totally normal other than some loose dark brown poop and some gas (all outside where it belongs).  The vet said she was a strong girl and would be fine, but that it was good that I reacted quickly (heck, I felt guilty for waiting a night). I am thinking it was the water on our hike. It is the only thing that makes sense because the other two dogs are fine. In retrospect she was the only one that ran over and drank from the stream because my husband walked down with her to check it out while I stayed on the trail with the other two. There were no bird bones on the xray. No signs of a chew that was pooped out. It could have been the grass she ate from the hike, but the other dogs snacked on it, too. I am thinking it must have been the stream. 

My husband took this pic and sent it to me of her resting on the bed next to me last night:









Thank you everyone for all your well wishes! 

Leumann, YES! YES! It cost an arm and a leg and came at the absolute WORST time of year. Let's just say, "Thank goodness for plastic!" I'll be paying it off for a couple months. I am also thinking about pet insurance, but I have three dogs. If I only had one I bet it would have paid for itself several times over with this one extended stay with all the medications, labs, xrays, etcetera. I am giving her four pills in the morning and three at night.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Well this whole thing sure has me a lot more concerned about what Maddy puts in her mouth; not that I ever LET her pick up that dead baby bird last summer (she kept finding the same one on our runs) or that rotten salmon last fall but at the same time, I was kind of like, that's disgusting, "leave it", but not TOO worried about it. Changed my mind now! Anyway, very glad Bonnie is okay, and who cares about the money...next year at this time the money you spent will be a distant memory but you'll still have Bonnie to love.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

Glad to hear she is doing better!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Yaaayy! Glad to hear Bonnie is feeling better! And probably you too! Gosh, when our lovable pets are sick, I think we take it the hardest. She looks absolutely content in the picture. Such a strong and gorgeous Girl!
Sylvia & the Girls! :hug:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I should take a picture of the big ugly shaved area on her leg that will take months to grow back out, but that's the least of my concerns. I was thinking about how fast Quossum's boys hair grew back after he was mauled a while back.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Reminds me of when Jake had his two CCL surgeries and they shaved one of the front legs for the IV and then the leg that was operated on was totally shaved. I should have had them shave the same pattern on the other 2 legs and at least it would have been a pattern! Glad she is doing better.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so happy to hear that your girl is doing well. Hoping she continues to improve until she is 100% normal.

When Holly had her dental several weeks ago, the worst part of it was the shaved leg. They clipper burned her and it drove her nuts. It grew in deep red like she was as a youngster and she licked and licked and licked, making it even darker.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

outwest said:


> This afternoon she seems totally normal other than some loose dark brown poop and some gas (all outside where it belongs).  The vet said she was a strong girl and would be fine, but that it was good that I reacted quickly (heck, I felt guilty for waiting a night). I am thinking it was the water on our hike. It is the only thing that makes sense ....


outwest , do you think there is any way the Vet could identify the specific bacteria ? I would want to find out, if it's possible; it could help you avoid a future, similar mishap.

Happy to know she's on the mend.

btw, I LOVE the photo !


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

So very, very glad to hear Bonnie is ok. What a beautiful pic your husband took of her. She is a beauty.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

How did I miss this thread?! I'm glad Bonnie is okay! I'm kind of glad I got to read everything through, I would have been so worried waiting for updates!

Louis almost ate ant bait the other day... it only takes a second for them to get into things!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad that Bonnie is recovering. Nickel caught hookworm back in August and he had had bad stool for months!! I totally understand how frustrating and worrisome those dark brown poops and gas could be for you (and her!) 

I'm so grateful that I got insurance for Nickel. I just received all the claim checks of a total of $22xx from PetPlan today. Yes, all the x-ray, CT scan, multiple fecal exams, blood tests, holistic vet, etc. have cost me over $2300!! PetPlan is really good, I must say. I only have to pick up that $100 deductible and that's it. They cover the holistic vet and the multiple acupuncture sessions without asking any questions. The chronic diarrhea also gave Nickel itchy skin (due to the bland diet) as well as anal glands problem. They could have easily said these are not related to the hookworm but they did not. They just paid everything. BTW, the premium for this year was about $500.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am thinking about pet insurance. It was so unexpected and so expensive! One moment she is romping around, the next she is vomiting blood. She is fully recovered, still eating ravenously. Her poops looked totally normal yesterday. The vet called to see how she was doing yesterday and said we'll never know where she picked the bacteria up, but it could easily have been the somewhat stagnant water she took a sip of on the hike. 

Today I investigate pet insurance plans.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you had such an upset, but very glad that everything seems to be getting back to normal!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

So glad Bonnie is feeling better! When Lexi was spayed, the vet tech also works at the groomers I go. She shaved as small of a place as she could and made sure it was even. Lexi was really long and it you couldn't hardley notice it. You gotta love a small town!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

OH Outwest! I cannot believe that I missed this thread! I am soooo glad that Bonnie is feeling so much better! I know just what it means to have one of your babies sick. I am looking into the pet insurance thing as I don't ever want money to be an issue and care is getting more expensive these days.

Just give that girl an extra hug and let her know how special she is! 

Have a great holiday knowing that you have so much to be thankful for this Holiday season.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Woah I missed this thread until just now but I'm so glad to hear Bonnie is feeling better!


----------

